

Please Review: Yogda enables you to modify the running code in Flash apps - erhanerdogan
http://www.yogda.com

======
erhanerdogan
Hi all

We produced Yogda, a development tool which provides a set of low level
functions for AVM2 and Adobe© Flash platform.

Yogda enables you to modify the running code in Adobe© Flash applications

Please see the instructions and tutorials at <http://www.yogda.com>

Best,

Erhan Erdogan

